# When will I see my Biotin results?



## sunshyne_krissy (Oct 13, 2006)

I have just jumped on the  2,500 mcg Biotin and Flaxseed oil regimen about two weeks ago. I try not to be impatient but I wonder how long it will take for me to see some real results. I can tell the flaxseed is making my hair softer b/c I can feel the texture is more "slippery" or well oiled. How long have ya'll waited before you saw some real results from biotin?


----------



## MizaniMami (Oct 13, 2006)

My only results from biotin was faster growing hair and nails. No change in texture or anything . But I first started seeing results in my underarm hair and my "lady areas." I would literally shave on Sunday and then have to shave again on Wednesday, versus a whole week. I would also notice my eyebrows and such would get thicker and I would have to get them done more often.

It took about a month and a half to see these results.


----------



## Shea (Oct 13, 2006)

I would say with me it took about a month my sideburns usually lay flat and they were low now they are sticking out I am gonna end up looking like wolverine


----------



## MizaniMami (Oct 13, 2006)

Shea said:
			
		

> I would say with me it took about a month my sideburns usually lay flat and they were low now they are sticking out I am gonna end up looking like wolverine


 
I think my side burns are sexy ....

And they are getting wider too.

I likey


----------



## Dannygirl (Oct 13, 2006)

so that explains why i been getting so hairy of the late


----------



## GoGoChik (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't know about the hair part yet. But after a week my nails were super long and my nails don't grow. I had to chop them off last night. There were hard as rocks.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Oct 13, 2006)

ugh i hate the chewbacca syndrome that biotin gives me. i look beastly and my hair is already thick.


----------



## Cooyah (Oct 13, 2006)

Brownshugaz said:
			
		

> ugh i hate the chewbacca syndrome that biotin gives me. i look beastly and my hair is already thick.


 
stfu!!!


----------



## MizaniMami (Oct 13, 2006)

Brownshugaz said:
			
		

> ugh i hate the chewbacca syndrome that biotin gives me. i look beastly and my hair is already thick.


 

*DEAD*   OMG!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 13, 2006)

They say that to get the FULL effect of vitamins, its about a 3 month wait but I think you see little indicators as you go along. Increase in shaving, waxing, etc


----------



## MzOptimistic (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't know if it's really the Biotin or the other vitamins I take but I am getting mad growth and my hair is softer soooo Biotin will definitely stay in my regimen


----------



## MrsHouston (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm really feeling you on that underarm hair growth...girl, I shave all the time!

My dermo told me that it takes months to "really" notice, but it probably varies with each person according to your needs.



			
				MizaniMami said:
			
		

> My only results from biotin was faster growing hair and nails. No change in texture or anything . But I first started seeing results in my underarm hair and my "lady areas." I would literally shave on Sunday and then have to shave again on Wednesday, versus a whole week. I would also notice my eyebrows and such would get thicker and I would have to get them done more often.
> 
> It took about a month and a half to see these results.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Oct 13, 2006)

Does the flaxseed oil do the same for your hair as the EPO?  Just wondering...if...maybe...I should get some flaxseed Oil too?


----------



## sweetascocoa (Oct 13, 2006)

3 months.....it made my hair strands thicker


----------



## buttaflye03 (Oct 14, 2006)

How much Biotin is suggested to start with? I want to take it sooo bad but I'm worried about breakouts. I'm already having issues with my skin, trying to clear it up. I take Multivitamins, Flaxseed, and UltraNourishHair already. Thanks.


----------



## sweetascocoa (Oct 14, 2006)

1000mcg is fine to start with. then you can increase to 3k then 5k if you want to go up that high. Im not longer interested in taking vitamins but thats how i did it....


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks you guys for posting. I really wasn't sure how long. I mean I noticed that my scalp is feeling more tender than it usually is. Last night I put some cornrows in and i was crying because of my tender scalp...lol GO BIOTIN!


----------

